# Bộ mẫu rèm gỗ tự nhiên đẹp và chất lượng



## socialvietsun (29 Tháng sáu 2021)

Bài viết nêu tổng quan giúp bạn đọc hiểu được những khái niệm và ưu điểm của rèm gỗ tự nhiên, cung cấp một số mẫu rèm gỗ đẹp và báo giá cho những khách hàng quan tâm.

Thời tiết nắng mưa thất thường hoặc quá lạnh, quá hot bởi thế phổ quát người dùng chọn những sản phẩm rèm cửa sổ bằng gỗ để chống nắng mưa, bụi bẩn nhằm bảo kê sức khỏe cũng như giảm thiểu những tác hại của môi trường đối với những món đồ nội thất bên trong. Gỗ ko chỉ là 1 chất liệu bền rẻ mà còn mang đến tính thẩm mỹ tuyệt đối. Dưới đây là một số loại rèm gỗ cao cấp được dùng nhiều nhất.

Là sản phẩm thân thiện mang đột nhiên, với nét mộc mạc, dịu nhẹ màn sáo gỗ phù hợp cho các không gian như: căn hộ gia đình, không gian văn phòng, khách sạn, quán cà phê cổ kính, với khá thở xưa cũ, nhẹ nhõm, ấm áp, nhà hàng truyền thống,… ngoài ra, màn sáo gỗ còn là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo cho những căn phòng biệt thự, villa bởi nét đẹp hiện đại, đẳng cấp của nó. Màn sáo gỗ thực thụ sẽ đem đến cho người sử dụng cảm giác thu giãn, thoả thích, là môi trường đặc thù giúp bạn quy tụ học tập, làm việc hiệu quả.

Rèm gỗ được làm cho làm từ gỗ khi không với duyên do từ Nga, Mỹ. Các lá mành gỗ rất dễ dàng là sở hữu thể lật ngang, lật đứng hoặc kéo gọn lên trên, rất cởi mở đối mang mành rèm.

doanh nghiệp TNHH Việt Sun Blinds là một trong nhiều đơn vị cung cấp thi công sữa chữa những các mẫu rèm sáo văn phòng sở hữu nhiều kinh nghiệm và uy tín hàng đầu tại thị trường Miền Nam. Trong 7 năm qua, chúng tôi luôn dành mọi quyết tâm để hoàn tất những công trình đảm bảo vượt trên cả sự kỳ vọng của khách hàng về các màu chủ đạo an toàn, chất lượng, tính năng vận hành và thẩm mỹ, cùng lúc luôn sẵn sàng bàn giao nhiều sản phẩm hoàn chỉnh bền vững trước mọi thử thách của thời gian.

màn sáo gỗ hiện là 1 các mẫu rèm đang rất được ưu thích trên thị phần rèm màn hiện nay, đặc biệt là rèm văn phòng. Với thiết kế độc đáo, thời trang cùng sở hữu sự thuận tiện của mình, rèm sáo gỗ sẽ là một sự chọn tối ưu cho văn phòng của bạn. Việt Sun Blinds hiện đang là 1 trong nhiều nhãn hiệu uy tín chuyên cung cấp rèm sáo gỗ hay rèm cầu vồng tại khu vực phía Nam

Rèm gỗ cửa sổ là một trong các sản phẩm đang được các người ưu chuộng sử dụng bởi sự thuận tiện cũng như tính thẩm mĩ nó mang đến. Rèm gỗ thường được sữa chữa tại những văn phòng khiến việc, tòa nhà cao ốc, biệt thự, nhà phố,…

Rèm sáo gỗ giá rẻ Việt Sun blinds là một trong những sự lựa chọn xuất sắc nhất để chắn ánh sáng, rất phổ thông về ngoại hình, màu sắc và cũng thuận lợi vệ sinh, thao tác sử dụng đơn thuần.



> > cung cấp rèm gỗ xem tại đây












Chất liệu: gỗ tình cờ được xử lý siêu nhẹ theo kỹ thuật Châu Âu
Xuất xứ: Đài Loan, Singapore, Nhật Bản
Bản lá: 25mm – 35mm – 50mm
Hệ thống điều khiển: truyền thống, tự động
Khổ sản phẩm: theo yêu cầu của các bạn
Màu sắc: nhiều, trên 30++ màu khác nhau đang sở hữu tại Việt Sun Blinds
Chống nắng: 100 phần trăm mang khả năng điều chỉnh ánh sáng cởi mở
tổ chức tính: m2
Bảo hành chính hãng: 24 tháng


Rèm gỗ bất chợt được cung cấp trên dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến và đã được xử lý từ công nghệ đương đại về hấp sấy, sơn bóng bảo vệ, chống cong vênh, mối mọt, chống tia tử ngoại… Dây điều khiển rèm được tuyển lựa bằng những mẫu mã dây đai cao cấp chống trầy xướt, chịu ma sát cao, bền đẹp

https://1.bp.************/-UeYEP4GTC14/YJMnElz6TiI/AAAAAAAAACQ/u_RkYvicNyQrGBEyYdpb0nqtPcfY0gk0ACLcBGAsYHQ/s320/xem-chi-tiet.gif

thông tin liên hệ


Địa chỉ: TP.HCM: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, P 11, Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tổng đài: 1900 2881 – 028 7777 2881


----------



## bephongngoaidon (29 Tháng sáu 2021)

cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ bài viết


----------

